# Parlantes de 12" para line array



## aldemarar (Nov 21, 2008)

tengo dos parlantes de 12" marca sebra com bobina 3" y quiero armar una caja line array para estos pero no tengo ningun plano solo tengo la foto y las medidas esternas pero no se si me servira para que me de un buen rendimiento


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 21, 2008)

la pagina donde lo encotre es esta y estan las caracteristicas
www.made-in-china.com/showroom/cnsanway/produ...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2008)

Line array es para muchas cajas, no para una sola. Aunque si vos la quieres hacer!


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 21, 2008)

lo que pasa es que boy a  armar 4 pero tengo que hacer una por una porque no tengo el dinero para armarlas todas a la ves


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2008)

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> lo que pasa es que boy a  armar 4 pero tengo que hacer una por una porque no tengo el dinero para armarlas todas a la ves



en mercadolibre o deremate venden manuales para fabricar baffles... como esas publicaciones las suele vender cualquiera al que le cayó un libro en sus manos (o un cd que copia una y otra y otra y otra y otra.... vez) no creas lo que te puede responder el vendedor. Para el caso, la inversión en una manual no sería tan cara porque seguro hay material interesante, a pesar de que siempre está la posibilidad de que justo el modelo que buscas no se incluya...

ejemplo:

Comprador:   Hola, se incluyen planos para line array?
Vendedor:     Sí, esta publicación tiene planos para todas las cajas acústicas. Espero tu oferta...

DJ_Glenn dice... VERSO!

igual, ofertá  no podes perder mucho...


----------



## legasis 2000 (Mar 29, 2009)

buenas, mira conoces quien fabrique cajas linea array de 15 pulgadas en venezuela? sino dame un enlace


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 29, 2009)

la verdad que no... todavía estoy buscando algun carpintero serio y barato para hacer 4 cajas tipo 816 para parlantes de 15". Conseguí un planito de este tipo de caja, pero está en pulgadas... y la verdad, yo vengo de la metalurgica donde hablamos en mm, asi que al hablar con carpinteros que hablan de metros y centrímetros, me da la sensación de que sus números no son muy exactos que digamos... así que no he encontrado a quien encargar el trabajo.

No he visto parlantes de 15 pulgadas en cajas line array.. bueno, la verdad he visto pocas line array, pero ninguna de 15", creo ni siquiera de 10"...


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 4, 2009)

si hay liner de 15" pero les recomiendo haserlas com parlantes de 12 maximo


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 15, 2010)

bueno que tal si revivimos este tema, ya tengo para armar los line array ase poco compre 6 bk 1295 imperial 400w de segunda pero ya  los vendi mas adelante porque no tenian la bobina original ya los  habian reparado y lo que quiero es un buen sonido ahora estoy por comprar otros pero nuevos
me llamo la atension unos soundking de 12" 10" de ref fb1203 y el fb1003 que opinan de estos parlantes
los pueden ver en www.soundking.com.co


----------



## edwindj (Dic 22, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> bueno que tal si revivimos este tema, ya tengo para armar los line array ase poco compre 6 bk 1295 imperial 400w de segunda pero ya los vendi mas adelante porque no tenian la bobina original ya los habian reparado y lo que quiero es un buen sonido ahora estoy por comprar otros pero nuevos
> me llamo la atension unos soundking de 12" 10" de ref fb1203 y el fb1003 que opinan de estos parlantes
> los pueden ver en www.soundking.com.co


 
que tal amigo aldemarar yo tambien vi esa marca sounking en unos parlantes de 300watts de 15 con bobina de 3 pulgadas se ven  bien que tal es esa marca si puede ser mejor que super tone y mte o igual a avc.


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 23, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> tengo dos parlantes de 12" marca sebra com bobina 3" y quiero armar una caja line array para estos pero no tengo ningun plano solo tengo la foto y las medidas esternas pero no se si me servira para que me de un buen rendimiento



mira la foto que subiste no es de un line array, se nota por el tipo de bocina que tiene que no puede producir nunca un frente de onda plana. lamentablemente no me deja subir un ejermplo de guia de onda. fijate en la pagina de parlantes das ahi tenes un ejemplo en un articulo tutorial


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 25, 2011)

martincartagenero dijo:


> mira la foto que subiste no es de un line array, se nota por el tipo de bocina que tiene que no puede producir nunca un frente de onda plana. lamentablemente no me deja subir un ejermplo de guia de onda. fijate en la pagina de parlantes das ahi tenes un ejemplo en un articulo tutorial


grasias por su respuesta pero despues que subi esta foto e investigado bastante sobre los line array y ya compre unos parlantes profecionales paudio sn12mb tengo cuatro por ahora pero quiero hacer unas cajas de 3 vias lo mas compacta que se pueda pero tengo unas dudas  me gustaria realizar una cabina como la de la foto pero lo que no se es que si funcione bien esa posicion del parlante que esta como acostado, este seria el medio bajo  de 12" y el que esta frontal seria un 10" para los medio altos o usar dos de 8" en una posicion en v para reducir el tamaño


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 26, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> grasias por su respuesta pero despues que subi esta foto e investigado bastante sobre los line array y ya compre unos parlantes profecionales paudio sn12mb tengo cuatro por ahora pero quiero hacer unas cajas de 3 vias lo mas compacta que se pueda pero tengo unas dudas  me gustaria realizar una cabina como la de la foto pero lo que no se es que si funcione bien esa posicion del parlante que esta como acostado, este seria el medio bajo  de 12" y el que esta frontal seria un 10" para los medio altos o usar dos de 8" en una posicion en v para reducir el tamaño



no se que modelo es pero has elegido un modelo complejo, yo me inclinaria por buscar un modelo de dos vias fijate en el articulo que subi en proyecto line array propio https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-line-array-propio-52169/
ahi te va a explicar como funciona un sistema line array, y la idea que tengo yo. las cajas no es tanto el problema, el mayor desafio es logra un frente de onda plano en los driver. muchos compran difusores imitacion y no andan como los originales... este me parece que es mas realizable tien 2 de 10" y un driver de uno.... pero veo que has comprado de 12


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 27, 2011)

compañero la idea es a tres bias para tener mas calidad y con un parlante de 12 yo iba a comprar de 10" de le misma marca pero el de 12 tenia mayor ganancia de dbl tiene 100. bueno la duda es que si el parlante de medio bajo tiene la posición esa acostado mirando hacia arriba como hago para medir la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes.seria el centro del espacio donde sale el sonido?


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 27, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero la idea es a tres bias para tener mas calidad y con un parlante de 12 yo iba a comprar de 10" de le misma marca pero el de 12 tenia mayor ganancia de dbl tiene 100. bueno la duda es que si el parlante de medio bajo tiene la posición esa acostado mirando hacia arriba como hago para medir la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes.seria el centro del espacio donde sale el sonido?


tengo cerca de 25 modelos de array y ninguno utiliza ese concepto... decime si es un prototipo o de que marca es asi averiguo algo nunca vi un pasabanda de 4 orden que me parece que es tu plano aunque no llo llego a ver bien, igual el mayor problema de frente de onda plana es la guia de onda



aldemarar dijo:


> grasias por su respuesta pero despues que subi esta foto e investigado bastante sobre los line array y ya compre unos parlantes profecionales paudio sn12mb tengo cuatro por ahora pero quiero hacer unas cajas de 3 vias lo mas compacta que se pueda pero tengo unas dudas  me gustaria realizar una cabina como la de la foto pero lo que no se es que si funcione bien esa posicion del parlante que esta como acostado, este seria el medio bajo  de 12" y el que esta frontal seria un 10" para los medio altos o usar dos de 8" en una posicion en v para reducir el tamaño



mira el array es uno de los sistemas mas dificiles. hay mucho estudio de las grandes marcas para tener un sistema eficiente. mucha gente laburando con grandes cerebritos. la idea mia es ir desculando los puntos centrales. guia de onda sobre todo ahi esta el mayor secreto

no le encuentro el sentido a poner el parlante de 12 en esa posicion, y el plano que pasas es incompleto como para hacerme una idea de como funciona para darte una opinion al respecto. si tenes mas planos pasalos para entender el concepto del 12 inclinado


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 27, 2011)

compañero lo de la guia de onda ya lo tengo solucionado aca en barranquilla las venden de fibra de vidrio y de aluminio y lo de acostar el parlante principal mente es para reducir tamaño asi la caja me queda menos alta y lograr lo que quiero y es que queden bien compactas pero ya empece a calcular el volumen de la caja 43.63 litros y esto es bastante osea que no vale la pena hacer el diseño que subi, asi que va frontal


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 27, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> y lo de acostar el parlante principal mente es para reducir tamaño asi la caja me queda menos alta y lograr lo que quiero y es que queden bien compactas


En realidad, el diseño de los altavoces "acostados" no es para reducir tamaño; el fin es acústico, y trata de minimizar, en lo máximo posible, la distancia entre los centros de los altavoces para que sumen una presión sonora coherente en la frecuencia mas alta a reproducir.


PD: me acabo de dar cuenta que (creo) me confundí de plano, ignoren estas palabras.


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 27, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> En realidad, el diseño de los altavoces "acostados" no es para reducir tamaño; el fin es acústico, y trata de minimizar, en lo máximo posible, la distancia entre los centros de los altavoces para que sumen una presión sonora coherente en la frecuencia mas alta a reproducir.



grasias esa era la respuesta que esperaba pero como mido la distancia si los parlantes estan acostado,sera desde el centro del orificio donde sale el sonido


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 27, 2011)

interesante apreciacion pero lo que yo queria saber es mas datos de ese diseño porque no lo entendia.... logico si pones un 12 frontal y un 8 tiene que ir mas atras para lograr coerencia.
aldemarar ojo con las copias en fibra, yo puede probar de plastico originales y las copias de fibra con el mismo motor y no andan igual....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 27, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> pero como mido la distancia si los parlantes estan acostado,sera desde el centro del orificio donde sale el sonido


Pasa que hablas del sistema de 3 vias, y yo decía sobre uno de 2 vias con dos altavoces y un driver mas guía de onda.

En el sistema de 3 vias, creo que no tiene mucha importancia la distancia entre dos altavoces que van a reproducir diferentes gamas de frecuencia, ya que al final, será un solo altavoz para cada gama, y no dos para la misma gama.


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 27, 2011)

si asi es compañero yoangel como uste dise, pero yo me refiero es a la distancia del parlante de una caja con la otra caja como muestro en el dibujo para que se de el efecto de la suma
el sistema seria con un parlante de 12"para los medio bajos y dos de 8 para medio alto y un draiver de 80watios para los altos

compañero martin el recinto del medio bajo seria parecido a este para que tengas una idea de lo que quiero hacer

un dibujito de mi proyecto de line array


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 27, 2011)

ah ahora entiendo... si en sistema de tres vias el problema que tenes que si el parlante de doce lo pones parado, los de 8" te van a quedar a una distancia mucho mayor de 1lamda y ya no va a funcionar com o un line array en cambio el proyecto tuyo con el parlante de doce acostado como un pasabanda de 4 orden da la distancia para que los de 8" queden con coherencia. ahora en que frecuencia lo pensas cortar yo creo que con el de doce arrancarias en los 100 hz.
mira la foto del das aero 38 como el parlante queda sobre el limite de la caja para que los de 10 tengan coHerencia. cuando digo coerencia quiero decir que la linea vertical de parlantes del lin array funcione como si fuera un solo parlante
saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 27, 2011)

si martin la idea es que los medio bajos arranco en 100hz o 120hz como asta 400hz de hay arrancarian los medios asta 2khz o 3khz para que de esta frecuencia empiece los altos asta 20khz  yo no tengo experiencia con estos sitemas solo lo poco que e investigado  si alguien tiene otra sugerencia se los agradeseria su colaboracion


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 28, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> si martin la idea es que los medio bajos arranco en 100hz o 120hz como asta 400hz de hay arrancarian los medios asta 2khz o 3khz para que de esta frecuencia empiece los altos asta 20khz  yo no tengo experiencia con estos sitemas solo lo poco que e investigado  si alguien tiene otra sugerencia se los agradeseria su colaboracion



mira saco una cuenta sencilla con los de 8" (20 cm) te da hasta una longitud de onda de 13 cm a 1800z 11 a 2200 9 a 2500 y no te va adar fisicamente como colocarlos a 1lamda, lamda=velocidad del sonido/frecuencia la velocidad de sonido estandarizada es de 242 metros a 21 grados centigrados. es por eso que el gran problema esta en las guias de onda porque no hay ningun driver que pueda ponerse tan cerca de forma que la distancia sea inferior a la longitud de onda, pero eso lo solucionaron con la guia de onda, en todo caso los de ocho pulgadas los vas a tener que colocar hasta donde la longitud de onda te los permita....
sino no va a tener coherencia.
saludos


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

Aldemarar, tremendo proyecto, se ve que  ha puesto mucho corazón en él pues se ve !!elegante!!, que pena no poder aportar algo a todo lo anterior pero mi experiencia no da ni siquiera para armar mi propio sonido convencional..mas bien es para preguntarle ¿de cuanto dinero en pesos colombianos estamos hablando para llevar a cabo un proyecto como el suyo?...de verdad lo felicito y espero logre terminarlo de la mejor manera. Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 10, 2011)

la idea es armar 4 cajas y solo en los 4 parlantes de 12" se fueron $1.200.000 los draiver que pienso colocar sale cada uno a $190.000 los parlante de 8 ya tengo 4 faltarian 4mas y mandando a hacer las cajas me cobran $150.000 por cada una


----------



## martincartagenero (Mar 10, 2011)

yo compre los das 12b para un sistema pa y cuestan 170 dolares estadounidenses. multiplica por 4 mas driver selenium 408ti y la caja alrededor de 900 dolares mas los 4 parlantesss
porfavor pongan en dolaressss jjajajja vil metal


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> la idea es armar 4 cajas y solo en los 4 parlantes de 12" se fueron $1.200.000 los draiver que pienso colocar sale cada uno a $190.000 los parlante de 8 ya tengo 4 faltarian 4mas y mandando a hacer las cajas me cobran $150.000 por cada una



Hoy estuve en el centro y por preguntar nada mas creí entender que éste sistema va acompañado obligatoriamente de bajos, no veo que los sume en el suyo, Aldemarar , si es tan amable le envío un MP para una consulta muy general, le agradecería mucho una respuesta, por lo demás le cuento que siempre es que se va billetico en ése proyecto, pero al parecer vale la pena..y mucho...Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 12, 2011)

ferrari dijo:


> Hoy estuve en el centro y por preguntar nada mas creí entender que éste sistema va acompañado obligatoriamente de bajos, no veo que los sume en el suyo, Aldemarar , si es tan amable le envío un MP para una consulta muy general, le agradecería mucho una respuesta, por lo demás le cuento que siempre es que se va billetico en ése proyecto, pero al parecer vale la pena..y mucho...Saludos.



si se va un billetico pero te queda la gratificacion personal y esto yo lo arriendo asi que la invercion  ya la saque ase rato jajaja 
sobre los bajos yo ya tengo 4. dos cerwi vega y dos frontales


----------



## Naders150 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola muchachos veo que le estan poniendo empeño al trabajo, les comento que ando en la mismas de fabricar un sistema lo mas parecido a un line array aunque no se comporte como uno verdadero si necesito que por lo menos no ayan cancelaciones, asi que les pido ayuda con algun diseño para parlantes de 8 pulgadas y si por fa me pueden aclarar un poco la frecuencia a la cual debo cortarlos, segun entiendo debe ser maximo 2khz,


----------



## martincartagenero (Jun 26, 2011)

martincartagenero dijo:


> mira saco una cuenta sencilla con los de 8" (20 cm) te da hasta una longitud de onda de 13 cm a 1800z 11 a 2200 9 a 2500 y no te va adar fisicamente como colocarlos a 1lamda, lamda=velocidad del sonido/frecuencia la velocidad de sonido estandarizada es de 242 metros a 21 grados centigrados. es por eso que el gran problema esta en las guias de onda porque no hay ningun driver que pueda ponerse tan cerca de forma que la distancia sea inferior a la longitud de onda, pero eso lo solucionaron con la guia de onda, en todo caso los de ocho pulgadas los vas a tener que colocar hasta donde la longitud de onda te los permita....
> sino no va a tener coherencia.
> saludos


perdon la velocidad es de 342m/s y puede ponerse dos de 8 en una caja sola alineados  en forma vertical que si daria la distancia ntre ejes


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 2, 2011)

haca dejo imagenes de las mallas de mis line array despues subo mas imagenes


----------



## ferrari (Jul 5, 2011)

El nuevo Eros ya va saliendo..esas mallas están muy llamativas Aldemarar y solo esperamos verlas en sus respectivas cajas..elegante compadre!!


----------



## edwindj (Jul 6, 2011)

que significa ese nombre de eros parce.


----------



## ferrari (Jul 6, 2011)

jeje..Eros,  dios de la mitología griega responsable del amor y la atracción sexual..con un poco o mucho de buena música es la combinación perfecta creo yo.


----------



## KERLY (Nov 16, 2011)

quemas compaÑero del foro nuevamente por estos lares  queria hacerles una pregunta para quienes me puedan colaborar con respecto a esta cabina de dos vias para media-altas  para mis clon cv ... alguien las ha probado o que tal creen ustedes que trabajen..... trabaja con dos parlantes de 12 y un buen driver 2 , la idea seria meterles componentes de buena calidad....


----------

